# 3 y.o. son



## kittycat1 (Jun 19, 2015)

My three y.o wants to go potty in his diapers only. We put underwear on him but he holds his urine til he is dancing around as still won't go in the potty. Today he kept saying he wants to go in his diaper as he was dancing around. We refused to put a diaper in. We said either go pee pee in the potty or wet your pants. We where getting worried since obvoice he had to go but wouldnt. So we took him to the potty and had to hold himthere. Still nothing. So we gave in and out a diaper on then he went. Are we tramatising him? I heard not to force them but we are going to send him to preschool and they all want him to be potty trained. What to do?


----------



## ismewilde (Nov 6, 2015)

Maybe put pee toys in his toilet? Make it fun for him to try it? He is holding on to this for some reason, so maybe some books about using the toilet would make the transition easier to understand and accept.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

He can go in the potty or change his own wet pants. End of story. 

Do you have a slightly older boy he could spend a day or two with? Sometimes boys need a little extra peer pressure.


----------



## kittycat1 (Jun 19, 2015)

ismewilde said:


> Maybe put pee toys in his toilet? Make it fun for him to try it? He is holding on to this for some reason, so maybe some books about using the toilet would make the transition easier to understand and accept.


Oh when using the potty he is still sitting. We aren't sure when to teach him standing up. He is an only child and no males in three house to show him.


----------



## Angiwhite (Apr 12, 2016)

Bring him to the toilet every time you go and explain to him that pee pee goes in the toilet. Hand him a piece of toilet paper when you are done and have him throw it in the toilet, let him flush (they love to flush) and together wave bye bye to pee pee and toilet paper. Try repeating as much as you can that pee pee goes in the toilet or potty - and try to let him say the end of the sentence : Pee pee goes in the ... and congratulate him when he says it.

This worked great for me, not even 2 weeks and they were clean.

Hope it helps


----------



## kittycat1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Angiwhite said:


> Bring him to the toilet every time you go and explain to him that pee pee goes in the toilet. Hand him a piece of toilet paper when you are done and have him throw it in the toilet, let him flush (they love to flush) and together wave bye bye to pee pee and toilet paper. Try repeating as much as you can that pee pee goes in the toilet or potty - and try to let him say the end of the sentence : Pee pee goes in the ... and congratulate him when he says it.
> 
> This worked great for me, not even 2 weeks and they were clean.
> 
> Hope it helps


Thank you.


----------



## Angiwhite (Apr 12, 2016)

kittycat1 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome, let me know how it goes


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Our son is an only. He's now a teen. And he was on the SLOW train to potty training. He used the toilet for pee when he was 3 but held out till 4+ on poop. A friend suggested cutting a hole in the pull up and bam that worked. He started pooping on his own. We absoutely believe that had we cut the hole earlier he would have gotten it earlier. But I do want to say one thing about our son and late toilet training. He never had ONE accident after he made the move. Not in sleep, not in school not anywhere. So, here's a shout out for the late guys. And I don't think your son is late btw.


----------

